# Starting my tranny swap...



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

Finally! I got all the parts I need to swap my auto out and manual in.... ripping it out of the donor car is one thing... but putting it back in is another... any words of encouragement?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Matrix021 said:


> Finally! I got all the parts I need to swap my auto out and manual in.... ripping it out of the donor car is one thing... but putting it back in is another... any words of encouragement?


You go girl!
Make sure the transmission is aligned horizontally with the crank yoke on the motor, or else the transmission won't go into place. I just got 3 of my buddies and fiddled with the engine and tranny until they came together.
I lost a ton of the bolts too, so I just removed the engine block tranny mounts. It works though, there isn't a lot of pressure between the tranny and engine, because the transmission is mounted so firmly at the back, and the engine sits on cushy mounts anyways.


----------

